# Shubunkin versteckt sich?



## reiking (14. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

habe mal eine blöde Frage. 
Ist es normal, wenn sich unser __ Shubunkin-Männchen seit 2 Tagen versteckt?
Heißt, wir haben ihn seit 2 Tagen nicht mehr gesehen. Die anderen sind alle da. 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

LG
Katrin


----------



## klaus e (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Hallo Katrin,
es gibt doch keine blöden Fragen, wohl aber antworten ....
Kann sich der Racker denn verstecken (Bilder vom Teich täten helfen tun ) ??
Ich habe in meinem Teisch auch schon mal tagelang ausschau gehalten - und dann waren alle Jungs und Mädels wieder da...
Also : Geduld


----------



## Bebel (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Hallo Katrin

Zwei meiner Goldfische sind im letzten Jahr gar nicht mehr aufgetaucht, dafür durfte ich einen wunderschönen Eisvogel in meinem Garten bewundern. 
Manchmal tauchen die bei Stress auch schon mal ab - aber eher wenn sie noch neu im Teich sind.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## reiking (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten. 
Heute habe ich ihn immer noch nicht gesehen. Mmmmhhh. 
Ich hoffe wirklich, daß er sich nur versteckt hat. Vor allem, wo soll er auch hin??? 

Hier mal ein Foto von unserem Teich. Versteckmöglichkeiten hat er ja genug.


----------



## Bebel (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Hallo Katrin

Unter den Seerosenblättern hat er ja genug Möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken.
Da hilft nur füttern oder ärgern um ihn heraus zu locken (falls er noch da ist).

Gruß Bebel


----------



## reiking (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Ja, Versteckmöglichkeiten hat er genug. 
Aber gesetz den Fall, er wäre wirklich nicht mehr da, wo soll er denn hin????

Katze und __ Fischreiher schließe ich aus, denn die anderen Fische kommen sofort angeschwommen, wenn ich an den Teich komme. Dann wären sie doch auch erstmal verschreckt, oder?

Werde heute abend mal mit dem Kescher reingehen und schauen, ob er irgendwo unter den Seerosen ist. 

Ist Euch das denn auch schonmal passiert, daß ein Fisch von Euch hat tagelang sich nicht sehen lassen?

LG
Katrin


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Hallo Katrin,

ja - das kommt schon mal vor. Hatte ich grad letzte Woche. Ich war davon überzeugt, mein Fischlein wäre im Himmel. Drei Tage hab ich keinen Fitzel davon gesehen - selbst Futter wurde verschmäht.

Am vierten Tag war sie plötzlich wieder da. Da sie vorher gerne im Flachwasserbereich geweidet hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass jemand versucht hat, die Pfote danach auszustrecken.


----------



## reiking (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Hallo Christine, 

na das beruhigt mich ja, daß das bei Dir auch so war. 
Denn zum Fressen kam er logischerweise auch nicht. 

Werde heute abend auf jeden Fall auf die Suche gehen. 

Er kann ja nicht einfach so weg sein. 

LG 
Katrin


----------



## reiking (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Guten Morgen, 

war nun gestern am Teich und habe mal am Teichrand ein bißchen Pflanzen geschnitten, das was verblüht war, etc. 

Leider habe ich ihn immer noch nicht entdeckt. 
Wo ist er bloß?????
Verstehe das nicht. 

LG
Katrin


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Hallo Katrin,
wir haben 5 Sarasa - 4 schwimmen davon immer im Schwarm.
Der Fünfte ist wohl ein "Einzelgänger" und lässt sich häufig mal mehrere Tage nicht sehen, selbst beim Füttern.
Gestern hab' ich ihn zufällig entdeckt... er hat eine "Kieselhöhle" gefunden, in der er/sie sich wohl zu gern aufhält......
Ich lag mit der Kamera auf der Lauer und es dauerte gut und gern 30 Minuten, bis ich ihn/sie endlich ausfindig machte.... Geduld, Geduld... und das mir, wo Ungeduld mein zweiter Vorname ist
Vielleicht hast Du ja auch Versteckmöglichkeiten, von denen Du bis dato noch gar nichts weißt?
Eva-Maria


----------



## reiking (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin versteckt sich?*

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben,

wollte mal eben berichten.
War denn nun gestern im Teich und habe die alten Seerosen abgeschnitten bzw. rausgeholt. Leider ist unser hübscher Shubunkin weg. Er war nirgendwo zu finden. 

Nun haben wir einen Draht gezogen. So daß sich weder eine Katze noch ein __ Fischreiher sich vorne an den Rand setzen kann. 

Ganz toll. Das ärgert mich wirklich. 

Naja, schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Euch noch.

LG
Katrin


----------

